# Red tiger lotus bulb detached



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

You should end up with 2 plants I would push the bulb about halfway into the substrate and as far as the plant if it had some roots it should be fine.


----------



## megatrev62 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you very much. It was very delicate and small and I just wasn't careful enough. Hard to half bury that bulb in the meantime.


----------



## Ganyon (Jun 11, 2012)

The bulb on my tiger lotus fell off and the plant died.


----------



## megatrev62 (Sep 26, 2014)

That sucks then. I'll see how this makes out. It did have some roots that I could bury no problem.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I've many bulbs in my tank and when little lotus gets it's own roots I plant it separately. Always worked for me.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I have several little bulbless red tiger lotus growing right now, so they can definitely grow that way.


----------



## megatrev62 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just put in some extra root tabs under them for an extra kick.


----------

